# Looking for advice on buying a milking machine



## Bree (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, I am pretty new to milking goats, but have really been enjoying it. I started last year with a very nice alpine doe, Martina. Now I also have a Saanen that we call Pretty Pretty. In the future, I would like to get a few more goats so I can have more milk to make cheese and soap. However, I would not like to continue milking by hand. So, I am looking for advice on buying a milking machine. What works for you? What doesn't? And why? I have a ton of room, so I can pretty much build to suit or fit any kind of set up. I don't necessarily want the cheapest option, but keeping the cost as low as possible is ideal. 

I'd also like any general info about milking machines that you would like to share. Thank you!


----------

